# Anyone got a lathe and some acetal?



## Mike (30/10/14)

Should be getting my CLT2 tomorrow, but would like to get an oversized driptip - 510 converter sometime. If anyone has a lathe and some appropriate plastic and is willing to commission a little insulator adapter, please drop me a message  

Will look something like this, just with different dimensions.


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/10/14)

I have a 1m rod of acetal and a lathe been planning for ages to do something.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (30/10/14)

Well Andre, I think this is really good motivation to get it spinning


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/10/14)

I may have a contact 

Speak to @JakesSA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/10/14)

Send me the dimension and I'll get working on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (17/12/14)

Anyone able to help me with this?


----------



## Mike (8/1/15)

Still looking


----------



## zadiac (8/1/15)

lol.....You already received two answers. Why you still looking?


----------



## Mike (8/1/15)

The one guy hasn't had a chance to sort me out and the other didn't have the right tool to make it


----------



## AndreFerreira (9/1/15)

Mike said:


> The one guy hasn't had a chance to sort me out and the other didn't have the right tool to make it


Hi Mike, did the one I made fail?


----------



## Mike (9/1/15)

Hey Andre  That top bore is just too big hey, tried a whole bundle of drip tips on it and none of my 6 or so fit  Still using your one though


----------



## AndreFerreira (9/1/15)

I will play around with it again as I also have a CLT2 now, just been too busy to make one for mine, will keep you updated.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

